# Homemade Thickness Sander



## gregs4163 (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's another jig I made a few months back to sand thin stock for Celtic knots and such. It will sand stock up to 4" wide and uses my drill press with a 2 1/2 dia sleeveless sanding drum. I had the 1/2 aluminum jig plate made at work for a few favors.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice!   I like the adjuster in the back.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 5, 2009)

I like it!  Time to redo my thrown together piece of junk and make a nice one.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a sweet idea!


----------



## KenV (Jul 5, 2009)

You have to love the dust collector pickup!!!!!   Nice work on that detail too!!!!


----------



## airborne_r6 (Jul 6, 2009)

Exactly how does it work?  I can see how the thickness is adjusted but am unsure of the rest of the functioning.  It looks like the sliding blocks hold the piece down and then you slide the piece through by hand is that correct?


----------



## skiprat (Jul 6, 2009)

This one is even better than your press:biggrin: The swing hinge adjustment is very clever. I'll be copying this one for sure:wink:

What do you use as push sticks? I reckon you have made a perfectly finished set of different thickness ones:biggrin:  ..........while the rest of us would have it half way through and trying to hold it with one hand while trying to reach for something nearby, or shouting for the wife to pass us something:redface:

The sleeveless drum sanders are a great invention, I love mine.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 6, 2009)

That is absolutely great Greg! Ingenuity at its best! And I have all the material needed in my little shop.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 6, 2009)

Great idea,

I like the dust collector can and custom blast gate!


----------



## gregs4163 (Jul 7, 2009)

airborne_r6 said:


> Exactly how does it work?  I can see how the thickness is adjusted but am unsure of the rest of the functioning.  It looks like the sliding blocks hold the piece down and then you slide the piece through by hand is that correct?



Yes


----------

